# Chapman MFA Screenwriting - Attend or Try Again Next Year?



## amlena (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey all. 

I'm really in a funk right now and could use some advice. I got an extension from Chapman, but I need to submit a decision by Thursday. I received my financial aid offer a few days ago, and Chapman has only given me loans. No scholarship or award money, which I was really bummed about after hearing from so many local people about how generous Chapman is with financial aid (apparently, only for undergrad). I'm really stressed about taking on over 100k in debt, and wondering if I should wait and apply again next year. I also contacted the financial aid and Dodge offices about TA and work study opportunities. Apparently Chapman doesn't really have graduate TAs. So, that's another plan of mine completely shot down.

Is Chapman worth it? Am I digging myself into a huge hole if I go? Has anyone graduated from Chapman with solid job opportunities? Not everyone will end up being the Duffer brothers, I know. 

TL;DR Super depressed and stressed out about not getting the financial aid I hoped for. Is Chapman worth it?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 2, 2019)

amlena said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm really in a funk right now and could use some advice. I got an extension from Chapman, but I need to submit a decision by Thursday. I received my financial aid offer a few days ago, and Chapman has only given me loans. No scholarship or award money, which I was really bummed about after hearing from so many local people about how generous Chapman is with financial aid (apparently, only for undergrad). I'm really stressed about taking on over 100k in debt, and wondering if I should wait and apply again next year.


Hmmm.... $100k of debt certainly is a lot and would be stressful.

One option would be to keep writing and honing your craft and apply to as many scholarships and grants and contests as possible this next year and try again next year?

You might even get into a school that'll give you more money to attend. Heck we have at least two filmschool.org-ers that got a full ride this year (@WriterK90 and @Septopus7 ) and it wasn't their first year of applications.

This is a huge decision to make under a deadline and I can appreciate the stress. Try to relax and make a pro con list... But most of all relax and breathe. One doesn't usually make the best decisions when stressed. I hope I didn't stress you out more by saying that. 



amlena said:


> Is Chapman worth it? Am I digging myself into a huge hole if I go? Has anyone graduated from Chapman with solid job opportunities? Not everyone will end up being the Duffer brothers, I know.


This would be a good question for @IndecisiveElle too.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Apr 2, 2019)

Would you apply to Chapman again? I’m not sure how it works but you might run the risk of hurting your chances of getting in again if you deny admissions this time around.


----------



## yisiling (Apr 2, 2019)

if you do decide to re-apply. You may want defer this year and apply again. This way, even if you don't get scholarship from other school, you would still be able to go to chapman next year. Talk to the school and ask them if this is one of your option.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Apr 2, 2019)

I'd second the idea of at least asking for a deferral. A great back-up next year. You can save and work on stuff this coming year and see how you feel about everything 2020


----------



## amlena (Apr 3, 2019)

To further complicate things, my parents (I moved back home a while ago because Cali is expensive and I'm poor) have issued an ultimatum of either go to school... or go to school pretty much. My family has been pushing me towards teaching. ?

I will ask about deferral but am not confident that they'll do it at the graduate level. We'll see!


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2019)

amlena said:


> To further complicate things, my parents (I moved back home a while ago because Cali is expensive and I'm poor) have issued an ultimatum of either go to school... or go to school pretty much. My family has been pushing me towards teaching. ?
> 
> I will ask about deferral but am not confident that they'll do it at the graduate level. We'll see!


I think someone on this forum mentioned deferring Chapman last year- though irk for Screenwriting or production or any details. I just remembering being surprised that deferral was possible. So hopefully.


----------



## yisiling (Apr 3, 2019)

amlena said:


> To further complicate things, my parents (I moved back home a while ago because Cali is expensive and I'm poor) have issued an ultimatum of either go to school... or go to school pretty much. My family has been pushing me towards teaching. ?
> 
> I will ask about deferral but am not confident that they'll do it at the graduate level. We'll see!



yes someone from tv writing and producing did it last year. He also had financial issues. So talk to the school! Hope you can figure it out!


----------



## Operator (Apr 3, 2019)

amlena said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I'm really in a funk right now and could use some advice. I got an extension from Chapman, but I need to submit a decision by Thursday. I received my financial aid offer a few days ago, and Chapman has only given me loans. No scholarship or award money, which I was really bummed about after hearing from so many local people about how generous Chapman is with financial aid (apparently, only for undergrad). I'm really stressed about taking on over 100k in debt, and wondering if I should wait and apply again next year. I also contacted the financial aid and Dodge offices about TA and work study opportunities. Apparently Chapman doesn't really have graduate TAs. So, that's another plan of mine completely shot down.
> 
> ...


Tell them you want to defer until next year..you'll have unti May to pay half of the deposit, then December to pay the rest.


----------



## Operator (Apr 3, 2019)

yisiling said:


> yes someone from tv writing and producing did it last year. He also had financial issues. So talk to the school! Hope you can figure it out!


That would be me


----------



## Tugger (Apr 3, 2019)

@amlena you can send an email to them requesting an award. They had an email or something about that recently. I plan on sending an email tonight requesting even like $2,000 a year. Just to get a little help. 

But I'm in the same boat of thinking this is a LOT of money.

Here's my piece of advice I came up with through intense thinking:
If you don't go, you'll always wonder _what if_ I went. Go for a semester or two. You'll find out your first year if this is the path for you. If not, 20,000 would be the price of a good car that you'd be giving up. But I think when you're old and gray, you'll have an answer of whether or not that path was for you and will make that price worth it. 

Remember they have loan forgiveness and income based payments. And if you taught at a public school, then you get loan forgiveness after 10 years.


----------



## Operator (Apr 3, 2019)

Tugger said:


> @amlena you can send an email to them requesting an award. They had an email or something about that recently. I plan on sending an email tonight requesting even like $2,000 a year. Just to get a little help.
> 
> But I'm in the same boat of thinking this is a LOT of money.
> 
> ...


All of my undergrad professors told me and begged every one of their students not to go to grad school unless they get into USC or UCLA or want to eventually become a film professor. And they said even after grad school, that's 2-3 years out of the industry you could be working, networking and marketing yourself, now you'll just be years behind. But they also mentioned the networking opportunities of USC and UCLA could be worth it if you are active in promoting yourself. But the reality is they've had most of their students go to graduate school, end up with 100-250k debt and are unemployed or waiting tables. Hollywood doesn't care about your education credentials. You're still gonna start at the bottom like everyone else who didn't go to film school. Some people could argue, that you're better off making short films with your friends on the weekends or days off from work and just enter festivals. If it's a good piece of work, the right people will eventually see it. But I still think you need to be in LA or NYC regardless of what choice you make.


----------



## Tugger (Apr 3, 2019)

Operator said:


> All of my undergrad professors told me and begged every one of their students not to go to grad school unless they get into USC or UCLA or want to eventually become a film professor. And they said even after grad school, that's 2-3 years out of the industry you could be working, networking and marketing yourself, now you'll just be years behind. But they also mentioned the networking opportunities of USC and UCLA could be worth it if you are active in promoting yourself. But the reality is they've had most of their students go to graduate school, end up with 100-250k debt and are unemployed or waiting tables. Hollywood doesn't care about your education credentials. You're still gonna start at the bottom like everyone else who didn't go to film school. Some people could argue, that you're better off making short films with your friends on the weekends or days off from work and just enter festivals. If it's a good piece of work, the right people will eventually see it. But I still think you need to be in LA or NYC regardless of what choice you make.




But even if you make films with your friends you’ll have to fund them. I think it can be argued that if I went to LA I WILL start as a PA where there are many grad students who leave the cinematography department and get on as a First AC or a higher position. 

Just two different paths.


----------



## j18 (Apr 3, 2019)

amlena said:


> To further complicate things, my parents (I moved back home a while ago because Cali is expensive and I'm poor) have issued an ultimatum of either go to school... or go to school pretty much. My family has been pushing me towards teaching. ?
> 
> I will ask about deferral but am not confident that they'll do it at the graduate level. We'll see!


I'm going to tell you the same thing that I've been telling myself: don't let anyone take you or your dreams down. I know from my own experience how a family can be abusive and complicated, but no matter how hard things get, KEEP GOING. It's your life, and at the end of the day, you know better than anyone what's best for you... Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. 
If you decide to try again at the end of the year, I'll be here trying again too ?


----------



## StarChild (Apr 3, 2019)

This is probably repetitive but I’d say go tour the school and talk to all the alums you can


----------



## Naya86 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm really curious as to what you decided to do?


----------



## amlena (May 2, 2019)

Update: I ended up accepting Chapman....

.... and then I just got accepted off the UCLA waitlist today.


----------



## StarChild (May 2, 2019)

amlena said:


> Update: I ended up accepting Chapman....
> 
> .... and then I just got accepted off the UCLA waitlist today.


What’s your plan?


----------



## yisiling (May 2, 2019)

congrats!


----------



## amlena (May 3, 2019)

Thank you! I have no idea. Would love to chat with any current UCLA and Chapman students that may be on here. It seems like a simple choice but I'm juggling a lot of different factors.


----------

